# Anonymous stem



## Thorald (Aug 8, 2009)

Hi,

Can someone please id this plant? From looking in the plantfinder I guess it is Ludwigia brevipes. It's wide and it's starting to become red now I have more light, before that it was green.

It's the plant the plant in the corner under the filter.























If it is Ludwigia brevipes it's a shame, because I just got some Rotala wallichii as red and 2 reds in my nano will not look so good


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

I don't think it's _L. brevipes_. Could be _Hygrophila polysperma_, but we'd need some sharper photos to be sure.


----------



## Thorald (Aug 8, 2009)

Thank you. I know the pictures are not good, I'll try to get a better camera to make some new pictures.

The change of color could be some sort of algae or dirt, because some parts became green again after a snail cleaned it.


----------



## mythin (Sep 2, 2007)

It could be diatoms, or it could be polysperma which does turn a copper color in higher light.


----------



## Thorald (Aug 8, 2009)

Thank you both. I took part of it to my LFS and they identified it as polysperma. And it probably has diatoms on it since I only have 1 shrimp left and the snails can't keep up with it.

This is a really versatile plant am I correct? I've read that it can take on many different leaves sizes, shapes and colors. Is there any way of controlling this. I'm probably going to place it where the cabomba is currently standing and let it reach for the surface.

The cabomba is going out, for some reason it is doing the worst of all my plants. Is this because it is a cold water plant?


----------

